# $1 gallon sale?



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

anyone heard anything about when petco will do another $1 gallon sale on tanks? thanks


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

They usually do them in the summer and spring. I don't know if you have a Pet Supplies Plus around you, but they just had one a few weeks ago and they had another a few months back.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

It seems like the petco $1 a gallon sale is every 3 months. The last one around me ended in August ( I think). So if history repeats it self we should have one soon.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

If they don't have one around Black Friday, then don't count on it until after Christmas.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A manager at my local petco(Philly area) said another one will start around Thanksgiving. They happen 3-4 times a year around here.


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

nice...thanks for the replies... I know they did one last year in december, so I will keep checking


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

If you dont mind post here when it comes up. I need some 20highs, but it seems I'm always too late and all thats left are 40breeders. The sad thing is I buy them anyway. Now I have three of them in the garage that I dont want.


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

still have not heard anything about petco, has anyone else?
looks like they are going to wait until after christmas


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Next one is in January, post xmas sale.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

Derek Benson said:


> Next one is in January, post xmas sale.


Perfect. I'm looking to showcase a nice set of orchids and ferns, maybe get my first frog. Something vertical, maybe convert a 20 or 40.


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Derek Benson said:


> Next one is in January, post xmas sale.


Thanks! That will be a perfect time to grab a few more 20g's!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Just be aware, the Tetra branded tanks they now sell(used to be Aqueon too), are of significantly lower quality. Take the time to apply a bead of silicone under the rim or the top trim. some but not all, are not well constructed, and if you're building a vert, can leak here if the trim isn't fully sealed.


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Just be aware, the Tetra branded tanks they now sell(used to be Aqueon too), are of significantly lower quality. Take the time to apply a bead of silicone under the rim or the top trim. some but not all, are not well constructed, and if you're building a vert, can leak here if the trim isn't fully sealed.


Thanks for the heads up! I purchased 3 20's and a 40 during the last sale and will keep that in mind when I work on them. I have noticed the black top trim is very loose on 2 of the tanks I am using (as a plant tank and tadpole cup heating tank).


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Correction, it starts Dec. 26. The tetra's.are a bit lower quality but those ailicone precautions should be taken with any bertical tanks. They really only have 3 components andd the silicone is a bit sloppier.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep just heard the next sale will start on Thursday


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone know if the tetras are the same dimensions as the old tanks?


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

FYI: The Aqueon 40g breeder glass tops will not fit the new Tetra tanks. You've got to get the Tetra brand.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't know if you have them in your area. But I just got 2 75gal at Uncle Bills $1 a gallon sale. Think it's still on


----------



## Phoxman (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone know what sizes petco will offer for $1 per gallon?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I think in the past it has been up to a 40 G breeder...


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

It covers:
10g
20L 
20H
29 
40 Breeder
55g


----------



## madcatmike (Jul 13, 2013)

zach77 said:


> FYI: The Aqueon 40g breeder glass tops will not fit the new Tetra tanks. You've got to get the Tetra brand.


Just in case anybody doesn't know, the only place I've found a lid for the tetra 40g breeder without the center brace is here.

Not sure if everybody knows but I confirmed with Tetra a while ago that only the bottom glass is tempered. The sides should be okay to drill but YMMV.


----------



## TimFrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

The new $1 per gallon sale starts 12-26-13


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

does anyone know the dimensions of the 10 and 20H?


----------



## madcatmike (Jul 13, 2013)

Toxic said:


> does anyone know the dimensions of the 10 and 20H?


This information is for the Tetra tanks most stores should be selling now.
The canopy for the 10 is 9.375 x 19.375
The canopy for the 20H is 11.5 x 23.25

I'm pretty sure that the dimensions for the Tetra tanks are pretty much the industry standard based on how thick the rims on the top are. 
10g is 20" x 10" x 12"
20H is 24" x 12" x 16"


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

There is really no industry standard. You must measure your tank. I have an old post explaining this, but Aqueon/All Glass/Central Garden and Pet does not use the same dimensions as Perfecto/Tetra/United Pet Group. The canopy tops stripe lights, ect are unique to each brand. That is why 3rd party supplies use similar dimensions but had adjustments to fit each aquarium.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Picked up 3 20H today. I cant wait to get started!!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-petco-1-per-gal-tank-sale-7.html#post1689370


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I am really wishing they stayed with Aqueon. I am wanting a 55g for a fish project. My local Pet Supplies told me they are doing $1 a Gallon in February and they carry Aqueon, so if you have one local you may want to check with them before buying Tetra/Perfecto/United Pet Group.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

When does this sale on tanks end? Looking to maybe start a new viv soon.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

It is due to end on the 25th of january


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

JJuchems said:


> I am really wishing they stayed with Aqueon. I am wanting a 55g for a fish project. My local Pet Supplies told me they are doing $1 a Gallon in February and they carry Aqueon, so if you have one local you may want to check with them before buying Tetra/Perfecto/United Pet Group.


What is wrong with the Tetra tanks Jason?
Isn't Perfecto a good company?
Maybe u could shed some light for those of us in the dark.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

The tetra tanks have different dimensions than the Aqueon tanks. For example, each brand has it's own size 10gallon and there is no "standard". This poses problems when using the precut vert kits offered by some of the sponsors.

I have also heard that they may be made with slightly less quality materials.


----------



## avenger21 (Jul 26, 2013)

Very disappointed in the quality of the tetra tanks. Very sloppy silicone jobs and I noticed at my local petco that some of the panes of glass didn't even line up right on some of the tanks. Some were off by as much as a .25"!

You know how the old saying goes. You get what you pay for. 

If you want quality, buy from a local tank manufacturer.


----------



## avenger21 (Jul 26, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> The tetra tanks have different dimensions than the Aqueon tanks. For example, each brand has it's own size 10gallon and there is no "standard". This poses problems when using the precut vert kits offered by some of the sponsors.
> 
> I have also heard that they may be made with slightly less quality materials.


It's why I chuckle when I read or hear someone say " I have a standard so and so tank" 

each manufacturer has their own actual outside glass dimensions. I've seen 48 x 18 tanks for example actually be 48 3/16 or 47 7/8.


----------



## ZachH (Dec 30, 2013)

usually january


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

ZachH said:


> usually january


Are you referring to the end date? If so, I believe it is the 25th, but that may be incorrect.


----------



## mho (Dec 25, 2013)

You are correct sale ends January 25th at Petco...


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Petco near me has Aqueon brand tanks. Will be buying a 10gal this week for a new build I am starting.


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone tried to get a price match at their local Petsmart or Petland? I wonder if they are willing to do it.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

ppenguin8 said:


> Has anyone tried to get a price match at their local Petsmart or Petland? I wonder if they are willing to do it.


Nope PetCo actually placed Tetra Aquariums in our circular ads and PetsMart uses two house brands which are a mixture of tetra and aqueon, depending on size. They use Marinland (United Pet Group) and Aqueon (Central Garden and Pet) on their custom sizes/kits/sets.


I am not sure on Petland since they are typically locally owned and operated.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Tetra and Marineland are both UPG brands.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep, I have an id post somewhere here, search and it should show up. United Pet Group and Central Garden and Pet are the two primary builders of residential aquariums.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

JJuchems said:


> Yep, I have an id post somewhere here, search and it should show up. United Pet Group and Central Garden and Pet are the two primary builders of residential aquariums.


 An coincidentally, you live almost in the middle of their two plants. Last I knew, one is in Wisconsin and the other is in Indiana.

And that's my useless fact of the day.


----------

